# Surf Fishing



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

anyone fish around A.C. at all? I am new to this site I did visit another site dealing with jersey but it was all up north nothing down south (true South Jersey A.C. - Cape May). Well looking for some good places to go around the area of A.C. and Cape May that doesn't require me to buy a damn tag


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

strathmere is nice been there 2x


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Locations*

If you like pier and jetty type fishing, try the half bridge in north wildwood. I fish there all the time. Also the jetties along 2 street be hind moores inlet.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Sunset Beach in Cape May is a good spot. What are you lookin to catch? There are a few good South Jersey fishing websites out there.


----------

